# Hedgehog oils?



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I've heard to use flax seed oil for dry skin and also fish oil.
I've read that tea tree oil is toxic.
the quesstion is what other oils are suitable for hedgehogs?
like olive oil?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Fish oil is safe but might cause stinky poop. 

Palm oil (also known as dendê oil) is also safe to be ingested. It's the ingredient in Sunshine Factor. I've never heard of it being used topically though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You can use olive oil but it'll be sticky and leave a residue. For some reason, flax oil doesn't. Just a tip if you go with flax...buy capsules as it goes bad fast.. just poke a hole in one end to get the oil out.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Flax oil is more water soluble than most other oils, so it's prefered for bathing and topical use because it will wash off in the next bath, rather than remain and clog pores.

Jojoba oil is safe as well, and is also very good for dry skin. A few members have used it topically.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

cool I wanna figure out as much as I can before I get another hedgehog, last time (I was 14 or 15) I didn't know enough to really care for one properly


----------

